# Virtualmin and Sendmail

## michaelkpate

I installed webmin on my new server and have it and usermin up and running. But when I try to install virtualmin (via the website or uploading it from my computer), I see:

```
Failed to install uploaded module : Module sendmail does not support this operating system (Gentoo Linux Any version)
```

The thing is, I don't have sendmail installed. I am planning on utilizing Postfix (as outlined in the instructions) and that is installed and seems to be working fine.

Michael

----------

## catphish

Same problem, can't be any more specific

----------

## catphish

The problem is that the webmin module you are trying to install contains both virtualmin and sendmail. As sendmail is incompatible with gentoo, the module does not install. The solution is to instead install the module from the url on this page:

http://www.webmin.com/vdownload.html

This can be achieved most easily by using the install from url feature in webmin

----------

